# Let's see some turkey mounts. Here is mine.



## hambone76 (Dec 10, 2011)

I finally decided to hang my turkey mount up in the hallway. I got tired of looking at it on the wall in the garage. I killed this one in Paulding County in 2008. Jordan's Taxidermy did the mount. 
22#, 11" beard, 1&3/8" spurs. Let's see some more thunder chicken mounts.





Spring isn't far away at all...


----------



## six (Dec 11, 2011)

My best so far.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is mine. Done by Rodney Casteel


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking birds guys. I should have an atypical gobbler on the wall, but I shot his main beard of the three beards he had off. I will post a picture of it and a brief story later on. Keep em' coming!!


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 12, 2011)

those are some good looking mounts! Congrats, I hope to have one myself one day!


----------



## Jeff.Cronic (Dec 12, 2011)

This is the Bird my son killed on our farm in Greene County last season.


----------



## stick_slinger (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice lookin birds fellas.

CJ


----------



## KERCE (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is one I killed in S Dakota last yr. Sorry its not to close up but only one I had on phone at the time.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shane Smith from Artistic Compositions did the work.  I shot this bird in 07.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 14, 2011)

Been posted before, but here are some of mine again.
.
.
.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Dec 14, 2011)

This isn't a mount, but my friend and I mounted the fan of my first bird with my bow. Kept the skull and European mounted it to the fan.


----------



## erniesp (Dec 14, 2011)

One of mine. Done by Fortner Taxidermy


----------



## bonecollector56 (Dec 22, 2011)

erniesp said:


> One of mine. Done by Fortner Taxidermy


Never seen one like that I like it and all of y'alls mounts look great.


----------



## Cleburne (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are some great looking mounts, congrats to all the owners.


----------



## john.lee (Dec 27, 2011)

First one I killed and I mounted it.


----------



## Fuller (Dec 29, 2011)

Oglethorpe County 2005
25 pounds 2 ounces
12.5 inch beard and 1.5 inch spurs
Wildlife Taxidermy


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 29, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> Here is mine. Done by Rodney Casteel



favorite one right there... is that 4 beards!?!?


----------



## chpeterson (Jan 1, 2012)

All of these look great. I thought this mount was pretty unique and cool looking. Have several birds mounted in more traditional ways, and wanted to try something different. Looks great and saves some space. Came from Winner SD.


----------



## bowtie (Jan 2, 2012)

here are mine...


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 2, 2012)

john.lee said:


> First one I killed and I mounted it.



you did one heck of a job on that bird


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 2, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> favorite one right there... is that 4 beards!?!?



yes it is....thanks


----------



## jharrell (Jan 3, 2012)

First bird is a Eastern. 11 1/2 inch beard and 1 3/8 spurs.
Second bird is my only Osceloa. 10 1/2 inch beard and 1 5/8 spurs. Also weighed 23 lbs and 4 oz.


----------



## john.lee (Jan 4, 2012)

Gut_Pile said:


> you did one heck of a job on that bird



Thanks.


----------



## raymac (Jan 9, 2012)

*Good lookin birds ! Here is mine !*


----------

